
What I want in a code review tool - zekenie
GitHub PRs can sometimes be a clumsy tool for code review. What I want in CR software that I can&#x27;t find:<p>- file by file approval (reviewer approves once, its out of the diff)
- filter files by glob string (I want to look at all the models right now)
- state management of requests (you&#x27;ve completed 2 reviewer requests, responded to 4, etc)
======
piotrkaminski
Reviewable does 2 out of these 3 IIUC (no globs yet) and integrates with
GitHub PRs. Might want to take a look. (Disclaimer: I built it.)

